# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  Ive been off for awhile..going into a new cycle ..need some advice

## aiminghigh

Hey Fellas, Ima need some advice and opinions on what I should expect from my next cycle. Im a young dude, just turned 20, and havn't hit the needle in about 6 months. In fact, I havn't been lifting as soon as i stopped juicing, due to a sore shoulder and other reasons. I saw tremendous gains in mass and strength while i was on cycle, but am afraid that my muscles are very atrophied and may never reach the volume and strength they once had. Im going to shortly start a new cycle, 3 bottles of test, 50 (50 mg) dbol , 2 bottles of deca ...what results should i expect given i diet properly and consume supplements correctly? Thank you guys for all your support and advice
Sincerely, 
Dreaming of glory
 :Devil Grin:   :Strong Smiley:

----------

